# vintage



## bmxwayne (Mar 31, 2009)

are there any vintage collectors here


----------



## Toyota-MR2 (Jul 22, 2009)

I am a vintage R/C collector as well. I mainly collect R/C from 1978 to 1980. My personal favorite is the Shinsei Fire Fox and the Latrax Mustang II Cobra. Both cars are very tough to find NIB. I finally managed to obtain rare japanese packaged model from Japan. However, the seller never listened to my request to send this R/C seperately because I was afraid that it would get damage if it was included with the other items that I obtained. When I got the package, the R/C Box was taped on top of a larger box that was damage in transit. Two of my most important items were damaged. I am still upset by this because the damaged boxes are going to cost me a lot of money to repair. The styroform insets are damaged as well. The only constilation is that the models themselves are undamaged. But it will take some time for me to find a similar box and inserts to replace them.

On the otherhand, here is one of my rarest R/C: The Shinsei Toyota MR2. I was lucky to have obtained this model when I did because I have not seen another one like it since. Especially NIB.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Im a vintage tamiya collector look at my pics from 70's to current.:thumbsup:


----------



## eyepiece (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah, I'm also afflicted with a taste for vintage rc. I'm trying to limit myself to one goldpan rc10, a kyosho sideways sprint car, a losi junior-t, and a re-release of the tamiya subaru brat.


----------



## Toyota-MR2 (Jul 22, 2009)

Here is another rare R/C that is my personal favorite:




























I have never seen a R/C Toyota Celica XX before. This makes a wonderful addition to my Toyota MR2 AW11. Clearly one of the most popular cars of the 1980's. How I miss that era.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

I have some... But I don't pursue it hard.
I have an original Clodbusted in excellent condition, I also have a Kyosho Optima 4 wheel drive buggy.
I am looking at a 1:8 scale Vintage Thunder Tiger Silver Fox 4x4. It is in great shape and I am negotiating with the owner now.
I have an RC10 gold pan with the 6 gear trans.
A RC10T and a few others.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Heck yeah! When it comes to backyard buggies it's hard to beat the value of old tamiyas. Pretty easy to string something together well under a hundred bucks, including controller and a few hop-ups. Good interchangeability, great parts availability, and depending on how they're setup can be fast enough to challenge a good driver or slow enough to have guests/novices race ya without destruction. 

I also like the fact they're closer to scale replicas, the new models with tires sticking way out just don't have the same look.

Here's a frog that's freshly finished & waiting on high life decals, can't decide if it's cooler with the wide brat/pajero front tires or original skinny buggy wheels. 

What kind of vintage are you into????


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes sir i still got my frog from 1984 that was the car that started it all!!:thumbsup:Well for me at least.


----------



## Toyota-MR2 (Jul 22, 2009)

*WoW!!!!!*

Who would have thought that an R/C Celica Supra would go for over $300+? Talk about rare and priced to the extreme. Here is the link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150485050184&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT

Is the car really worth that much $$$?


----------



## fstbuik454 (Sep 28, 2008)

hi I have a vintage global 2wd nitro monster truck with gt.12 engine it has tower hobbyist services engine is waistband new only has about 9 tanks through it it Guyana system 3000 radio and receiver Chevy pickup truck body


----------



## fstbuik454 (Sep 28, 2008)

I mean kyosho sorter


----------



## fstbuik454 (Sep 28, 2008)

sorry


----------



## fstbuik454 (Sep 28, 2008)

fstbuik454 said:


> hi I have a vintage global 2wd nitro monster truck with gt.12 engine it has tower hobbyist services engine is waistband new only has about 9 tanks through it it Guyana system 3000 radio and receiver Chevy pickup truck body


My son is using my tablet and the spell check has gone crazy!
Should have been, Hi, I have a vintage Kyosho 2wd nitro monster truck with a GT .12 engine and Chevy body. It has Tower Hobbies servos, the engine only has about 9 tanks through it. It has a Tower Hobbies System 3000 T2W radio and rx. :freak:


----------



## fstbuik454 (Sep 28, 2008)

I mean kyosho sorry


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

TamiyaKing, LOVE that Midnight pumpkin in purple ! I'm trying to find a non metallic one now but they don't seem to be out there and I really don't feel like stripping the chrome off to paint it.


----------



## Rembrandt (Oct 7, 2007)

I have several vintage Radios, the first radio with a wheel ROYAL, first Futbia with a wheel and delta duel rate, a 1970s airtronics Alum. box whell radio, and a early 80s Kraft wheel radio if insterested contact [email protected]


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Whatever happened to the Kyosho Mad Force electric ?


----------

